# ONR Dilution...



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Help a retard out...

Have a 500ml sprayer. How much ONR should I be adding for a wash solution? So I can spray on, then wipe surface with sponge.

Tell me in cap fulls if required....


----------



## Peadar_911 (Aug 15, 2012)

Taken from elsewhere on this site:

For use as a pre-spray...

along with QD uses, dilution can be as strong as 32 to 1, though with soft or
softened water it can go to anything up to 64 to 1. A stronger dilution will
not increase the cleaning potency of ONR!
Assuming the cap from a 32oz bottle to be about 15ml, 32:1 will be...
1 capful per 500ml
2 capfuls per 1 litre
3 capfuls per 1.5 litres
4 capfuls per 2 litres
5 capfuls per 2.5 litres

For a 64 to 1 ratio, simply halve the ONR capfuls.

In the wash bucket...

in a soft water area it can be as low as 1 capful per 5L of water. Maximum,
for a hard water area, would probably be 2 capfuls. Also, don't be tempted to
err on the side of caution when mixing. In a soft water area you can actually
have too strong a wash-mix which will work against you. This will not only
interfere with the effectiveness of the surfactants, it could also cause some
smearing!

Whole thread can be read HERE


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> So I can spray on, then wipe surface with sponge.


That isn't the way to use ONR! You will more than likely mar your paint if you
do that. The mixture in the bottle is only a pre-spray; you apply that and let
it dwell awhile. You then follow up with a soaked sponge from your bucket 
with its own ONR mixture. As it's rinseless, you don't need a second bucket.

You can use ONR like a waterless wash, but it's not recommended until all
traces of road salt are gone. At the bottom of the thread mentioned there
are two further threads that fully describe both washing styles. My advice
would be to follow either to the letter and only adapt your technique once
you are confident in the product's performance.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

For pre-spray and use 1 cap in a 1.5 litre sprayer.

Then 1 cap in a 8 litre bucket.

I also use grout sponges which have been left to soak overnight before first use.

My car always gets commented on how clean it is, so must be doing something right.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Pre spray then wash with onr


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I leave the pre-spray to dwell whist I do the wheels.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers all. Ive used it twice now and so far I think its pretty great. 

I wouldn't use it over two buckets and a pressure washer but as Im in rented accommodation without the use of water supply ONR has proved to be a god send. 

Im really impressed with it. 

Ive been spraying the full vehicle with it, doing the wheels then spraying each pannel and wiping down with a zymol sponge soaked in a large bucket with 2-3 caps of ONR, then drying with a yellow towel. 

Results so far have been excellent but I dont know how well Im avoiding marring etc. I cant see any. 

Im going to machine come spring and apply wolfs hard body topped with a wax, hopefully hard body will provide that little bit of scratch protection I need and I can keep spraying the car down with a nuba based QD to keep the wax coat up.


----------

